# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të bëj kërkim në Google?

## StterollA

Per te be nje kerkim ne Google, vetem shkruani disa fjale pershkruese te asaj qe kerkoni dhe klikoni *Enter* ose butonin *Google Search*. Do tju hapet nje varg faqesh per te zgjedhur.  Google i radhit faqet qe permbajne te gjithe fjalet e shkruara, pastaj ato qe permbajne fjalet pjeserisht. 

Duke klikuar mbi njerin nga linket e dhena, ju mund te kaloni direkt ne faqet qe permban artikullin. Per tu kthyer prap ne  Google  beni nje klikim te djathte ne mouse (right-click) dhe *Back*.

*Perzgjedhja e fjaleve (Keywords)*

Per rezultate me te mira dhe sa me te sakta ne kerkim, eshte e rendesishme qe ti zgjidhni fjalet perkatese. Kijeni parasysh:
Provoje me te kuptueshmen ne fillim. Nese kerkoni informata mbi  Skenderbeun, shkruani Skenderbeu e jo heroi kombetar ; ose nese kerkoni informata mbi Pikason, shkruani Picasso para "painters"(piktor).Perdorni fjalet qe do te daliin ne informaten qe ju do kerkoni. luxury hotel Tirana do tju jep rezultate me te mira se really nice places to spend the night in Tirana.

*Diheni qe:*
 Google injoron fjalet where ,how dhe disa shkronja pasi keto ngaldasojne kerkimin pa e ndryshuar rezultatin.  Nese keto terme (zakonisht germa) jane te rendesishme per kerkimin tuaj atehere perdorni simbolin +  me vend bosh para dhe mbas (space). Psh per kerkim te Star Wars I shkrueni *Star Wars + I* ose * Star Wars I* (dmth em thonjeza)Menyra se si i keni rradhitur fjalet ndikon ne rezultatine  kerkimit Me default Google i llogarit te gjitha fjalet per kerkim, prandaj NUK ka nevoj te shkruani and mes fjaleve.Kerkimi ne Google NUK eshte case sensitive. Nuk ka rendesi nese fjalet i shkruani me germa te medha apo te vogla, rezultati do jete i njejte. Psh *SkeNDerBeu* do tju jep te njejtin rezultat si *skenderbeu*Google nuk ju jep rezultatet opsjonare te termeve qe perdorni. Nese ju beni nje kerkim per *book* NUK do merrni rezultate per *books* ose *bookstore*.

* Kerkim sipas kategorise (Search By Category)*

Google Web Directory (directory.google.com)  eshte vendi me perkates per fillestaret qe sdijne cilet fjale te perdorin per kerkim. Psh, nje kerkim per *Saturn* ne kategorine e Shkences (Science) - > Astronomi  (Astronomy)  ne Google Web Direcotry do tju jep faqet mbi planetin Saturn; nga ana tjeter nje kerkim mbi *Saturn* ne kategorine e Atumojeteve (Automotive) do tju jep vetem faqet mbi makinat Saturn.

----------


## StterollA

Gjithashtu duke klikuar mbi *Images* ju mund te ben kerkim edhe per fotografi. Une per islutrim bra kerkim *Albanian Flag* (flamuri shqiptar). Po sjell foto vetem em nje pjese te rezultati qe morra pasi nuk mund ta bashkangjisja komplet skandren se ishte e madhe.

Per ti zmadhuar fotot ne rezultat klikoni mbi to.

----------


## StterollA

* Google në shqip*

----------

